# ICC Profiles not in "other"



## martha mickles (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello,

I am a new member to this forum, and I am loving it so far.  I have a problem however.

I have recently downloaded some ICC profiles from both the Hahnemuhle and the Canson Infinity websites. I have installed them and they do appear in the correct place (that is, windowsystem32\spool\driver\color\icc.)  I am trying to access them in LR, Print Module, Color Management, Profile, Other.  Some older downloaded profiles appear but not the recent ones.  

I am trying to print on Canon PixmaPro10.

Help!!!!

Thanks in advance, Martha


----------



## clee01l (Feb 7, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.
Have you rebooted Windows and restarted LR?
In LR on the Print module there is a Print Job panel With a drop down list of color profiles.  At the bottom of the DropDownLost that is a Menu item "Other..."   I assume this is what you ref referencing as "Other" in your post.  In the choose Profiles dialog that opens there is a list of all of the print profiles.  Some checked and some not.  At the bottom of the listing is a checkbox labeled "Include Display Profiles"   Can I assume that after rebooting Windows and checking the "Include Display Profiles"  checkbox, you are still not seeing your Hahnemuhle and Canson profiles. 
If so, Can you report the listed path of the one of the color profiles that does appear in the list?


----------



## martha mickles (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Cletus,

I rebooted Windows and I restarted LR.

After reboot and restart I am still not seeing the Hahnemuhle and Canson profiles.  (The weird thing is that if I go to Elements 10, under color management, I can access those profiles.  In the CC Photoshope and Lightroom I cannot.)

The listed path, if I understand you correctly, of all of the profiles listed is C:\Windows\system32\spool\driver\color\_an abbreviation or indicator of the specific profile .  _Here's another weird (to me!) thing:  when I go to the aforementioned windows\system32 file (?folder?), only the new Hahnemuhle and Canson profiles are there; all of the Epson and Canon profiles that I downloaded in the past are not, but they ARE on the Lightroom dropdown list.  

I sense that I have done or not done something correctly.  Martha


----------



## Gnits (Feb 7, 2017)

I am away from my PC, so cannot check this for sure but ......

When you download the profiles and extract from zip file if used.

By double clicking on the profile, Windows will recognise / register the profile.  You may need to reboot for the profile to become active.

I will check this out in more detail when I get the opportunity.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm too far away from being a Windows user that I'm not sure how to recommend.  On my Mac, I have two areas for Color profiles. One is in the System folder and the other is in the user  Library color profile folder. Both show up in LR. 
It sounds like your Epson and Canon profiles are stored in a hidden system folder and you have used your user color profile folder.  I don't know why LR can't see both like it does on the Mac. 
Try these two links for help 
Using ICC Profiles in Windows - PC Monitors
How to Install ICC Printer Color Profiles - Red River Paper


----------



## martha mickles (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks, Gnits and Cletus, 

I will take a look in the morning.  

Martha


----------



## martha mickles (Feb 8, 2017)

Gnits said:


> I am away from my PC, so cannot check this for sure but ......
> 
> When you download the profiles and extract from zip file if used.
> 
> ...




I tried this, Gnits, and no joy.

Did I mention that I am using Windows 10 (which is persnickety) and after I unzipped the downloads I right-clicked as per all instructions I have seen anywhere about ICC profiles, and the option of "INSTALL" was not available.  I, therefore, "copy to" the windows\system 32\etc. mentioned above.

I think what I will do next is totally eliminate any appearances of these profiles in my downloads and in the windows\system32\etc. and start at the beginning.  

I'll let you all know what, if anything, happens.

Thanks for your help and concern.  Martha


----------



## Gnits (Feb 8, 2017)

I am using Windows / Lr / Ps and Hahnemuhle paper on an Epson 3800 printer, with absolutely no problem.  

What printer model are you using and what specific paper.... Ie what is the profile name of say the Hahnemuhle paper.


----------



## martha mickles (Feb 8, 2017)

I was using an Epson 2880 with no difficulty.  I am now using a Canon Pro 10.

I just purchased a sample pack of Hanhnemuhle and Canson papers.  The Hanhnemuhle profiles in question are for the following papers:  Rice Paper, Photo Rag Book and Album, Bamboo, Photo Rag Ultra Smooth, Photo Rag 308gsm, Photo Rag Bright White, and Daguerre Canvas.

Any thoughts?

Martha


----------



## clee01l (Feb 8, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Try these two links for help
> Using ICC Profiles in Windows - PC Monitors
> How to Install ICC Printer Color Profiles - Red River Paper


Did you learn anything from these two links? I have the Canon Pro100  and I have installed the Hanhnemuhle icc profiles in the place used by my Mac


----------



## Gnits (Feb 9, 2017)

I have just downloaded the Hahnemuhle Profile for Matte Ultra Smooth Photo Rag paper to my Windows 10 PC from the Hahnemuhle web site.





I extracted the .icc file from the supplied zip. I then double clicked on the file ......

and now in  Lr....

Select Colour Management panel ...
Select Dropdown List option....
Select Other ...
Scroll down to find the profile ...





I was able to select the Canon Pro 10 profile for the paper I normally use and on your list above.


----------



## martha mickles (Feb 9, 2017)

Hey Gnits:

I DID it!!!!  Yay!!!  I accomplished the same outcome by going to "ADD" in Colour Management* and manually installing from the dropdown list under DOWNLOADS folder.  Oi vey...I have never had such a difficult time appropriating ICC files.  Thank you so very much for hanging int here with me and helping.  You deserve a medal!!!    Martha

*I got to Color Management from Search, "Color Management", "Change advanced color management settings for displays, scanners, printers, "All Profiles," ICC Profiles," "ADD", Types of files, ICC.  I know: a very roundabout way of doing it, but as I noted initially, the "install" option after right-clicking on unzipped files was not listed.


----------



## JamesL (Aug 13, 2018)

I realize this is an old thread and was "solved", but I think something extra is needed. 
When Gnits spoke of the Color Management Panel, he meant the one in Lightroom - this can be found under the Print Tab dialogues. Adding the profile there is the same as adding it from the Soft Proofing options under Development modle.
When Martha Mickles spoke of the Color Management Panel she meant the one within Windows and adding the profile in there is the same as right-clicking on the .icc file and selecting "Install".
Under Windows 10 on my previous computer, which was installed with Windows 8 and upgraded to Windows 10, installing the profile in Windows (making it appear in the C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\color directory) and restarting Lightroom worked, but that doesn't work on my new computer with Windows 10 installed from scratch (the Other> Choose Profiles window remains empty). However, copy the .icc file to the "C:\Users\*name*\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Color Profiles" directory and the profile is now selectable in the main list and works.


----------



## AndreeLawrey (Aug 6, 2020)

JamesL said:


> I realize this is an old thread and was "solved", but I think something extra is needed.
> When Gnits spoke of the Color Management Panel, he meant the one in Lightroom - this can be found under the Print Tab dialogues. Adding the profile there is the same as adding it from the Soft Proofing options under Development modle.
> When Martha Mickles spoke of the Color Management Panel she meant the one within Windows and adding the profile in there is the same as right-clicking on the .icc file and selecting "Install".
> Under Windows 10 on my previous computer, which was installed with Windows 8 and upgraded to Windows 10, installing the profile in Windows (making it appear in the C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\color directory) and restarting Lightroom worked, but that doesn't work on my new computer with Windows 10 installed from scratch (the Other> Choose Profiles window remains empty). However, copy the .icc file to the "C:\Users\*name*\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Color Profiles" directory and the profile is now selectable in the main list and works.


Thank you, JamesL!  I have been struggling with this problem for days with LR Classic on Win 10.  Your solution worked!  Much appreciated!


----------

